# q7



## fazant (Feb 25, 2005)

I like the Q7, but why do they so mysterious about a new car?







covering with black tape and just one photo?!








But I'm sure it's gonna be a super-SUV!








And it's gonna be better than the Touareg and the Cayenne







cuz.. Audi is always better than Volkswagen and porsche is.. 2 sporty to have an SUV, porsche is better in sportcars


----------

